# new substrate



## Balders (9 Nov 2011)

Hi all
         Me thinks i need to change my substrate could someone recommend one or two types,total nooby. my tank has been running for around 4 years looking to moderate plant and will be adding FE Co2 system.Hope someone can help
                                           Paul


----------



## foxfish (9 Nov 2011)

A lot depends on your budget?
Some substrates are very cheap & work as good as others costing much more however there are some very good substrates that cost that bit more & give that bit more....
Examples might be - hard baked clay cat litter with a base of slow release fertiliser for a few quid or very expensive ADA substrate from the master costing loads of quids!


----------



## Alastair (9 Nov 2011)

There's a few, you have the trusty tesco cat litter that a fare few of us on here use and is ridiculously cheap, then you've got your big standard pea gravels, quartz gravel, Eco complete and flourish, then you move on ro things like ada soils which contains nutrients and you pay for what you get with that. It depends on what budget you have in mind. Maybe take a look in the substrate section on the forum mate. There's lots of good advice on there. That's where I came across my preference. All of the sponsors on here sell a range of them.

Ps fox fish just got there first lol


----------



## foxfish (9 Nov 2011)

With less words too LOL


----------



## Alastair (9 Nov 2011)

foxfish said:
			
		

> With less words too LOL



  how rude ha ha. I was being kind and gave examples


----------



## Balders (9 Nov 2011)

Hi all
           thanks for all the advice i think more research is needed i was not look to spend £££'s so may look at kity cat litter !!, your advice is now taken on board !!

                                             Paul


----------



## Lemsip (9 Nov 2011)

Highly recommend Eco Complete - probably have to buy on online though haven't seen it stocked often.


----------



## Broomy (17 Nov 2011)

Would the cat litter linked above be safe as a swap for the gravel I have in at the minute, I have fish so wouldn't want to be poisoning them? Also, is the litter rinsed before adding to the tank?


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (17 Nov 2011)

I`m facing the same dilema. I have a 180ltr to rescape. I have experimented with a small section of cat litter in my current set up and am concerned that it is a little "lightweight" for the job. With any kind of strong flow over it it becomes airbourne!   
Akadama could be another option? Seen it recommended here.
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/akadama.htm But does anybody else use it?

I may start saving now and just go for the tried and tested ADA. Even if it takes 6 months, I`d rather get it right, than go to all that time, and effort for the job to turn out "Satisfactory" if you know what I mean?


----------



## spyder (17 Nov 2011)

I planted my Rio 125 yesterday with the Tesco cat litter, it was a bit of a pain to rinse but was ok to plant in. Although it's quite light there were no problems with floaters after filling.

There are stickies in this forum for cat litter and akadama. Many people use both and find them cheap, cheerful and adequate. For a large tank the savings on substrate could be used to plant heavily from the start.


----------



## Polly (17 Nov 2011)

> I have fish so wouldn't want to be poisoning them? Also, is the litter rinsed before adding to the tank?



Without knowing what fish you have and how sensitive they are it's impossible to say for definite   

However, I did just that.   I rinsed all the cat litter, using a sieve as it was quicker.    I removed and saved all the water (70% went back in) plants, and put the fish in a bucket.   The cat litter went in and mulm from the old substrate was sprinkled on top, plants followed and then water.   After an hour it was only slightly cloudy and the fish went in.    The Filter was mature and I didn't clean it for about  6 weeks to be on the safe side.  All was fine   

The fish I had in that tank (70L) were
12 Threadfin Rainbows
12 Ember Tetras
4 Cories
6 Amano Shrimp

After waiting a month or so I turned the rest of my tanks over to Cat Litter and had no problems with either fish or shrimp


----------

